# Few of my calls...



## ahornberger22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys. First post on WB. I make all kinds of game calls...turkey, deer, predator, duck, etc. Here's one of my recent box calls. Maple over mineral stained poplar with redheart inlays. 
http://i645.Rule #2/albums/uu179/huntin_buck/null_zpsa472edee.jpg

Here's a bocote predator set that I did as well. 

http://i645.Rule #2/albums/uu179/huntin_buck/null_zpsb7eac0f8.jpg

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 11, 2013)

Purty stuff!! And welcome to WB....looking forward to seeing more of your work.




Scott (it's a lazy day for me) B


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 11, 2013)

I love those redheart inlays! Sweet!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 11, 2013)

WELCOME!

Very sharp calls. Love the box call.

We are starting to accumulate a very impressive group of call makers.

Brent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice calls. Rick


----------



## James (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice calls


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice looking calls really like the looks of that box caller!!!!

Mark


----------



## ahornberger22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really like that mineral poplar. Glad to be on here and looking forward to having an opportunity to get some nice pieces from here


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice calls. Welcome aboard


----------



## bluedot (Nov 12, 2013)

Both calls are outstanding but the box call is my favorite.


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice looking calls!


----------

